# Price on a Dutch Belted heifer



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

What would be a fair price to give for Registered Dutch Belted heifer, just weaned?

http://www.albc-usa.org/cpl/dutchbelt.html


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Looking at the cow on the above link I would say a Dutch Belted heifer out of her would be worth about the value of a cull Jersey heifer.


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

Oh, no. . .that link above was just for info on the breed if anyone wasn't sure about it.

This is the heifer 








She is a few weeks old in the photo.

They have her dam, grand-dam, and great grand-dam on site in milk. I don't have photos to upload of them.

They are asking $500 at weaning. I paid $1000 for our Reg. Jersey at weaning, but I know the Dutch Belted are a rare, heritage breed and listed as critical,
so I felt they would be worth at least what a Jersey would be, no?


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

why is it chained up like a dog  ?????????????


----------



## NWMO (Jul 26, 2005)

I have followed Dutch Belted sites for a while.....very intrigued by the breed and its potential as a dual purpose cow. They are hard to come by in the Missouri area. Pricing would depend to me on if you plan to breed her and offer additional registered stock from her, or if it is a more personal connection in acquiring the breed. regardless, the price you pay is what you can afford and deem appropriate. Seems like quite a bit of money for her to be weaned and she looks very young.....few months down the road and a little older, could see it.


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

NWMO said:


> I have followed Dutch Belted sites for a while.....very intrigued by the breed and its potential as a dual purpose cow. They are hard to come by in the Missouri area. Pricing would depend to me on if you plan to breed her and offer additional registered stock from her, or if it is a more personal connection in acquiring the breed. regardless, the price you pay is what you can afford and deem appropriate. Seems like quite a bit of money for her to be weaned and she looks very young.....few months down the road and a little older, could see it.


I think she is older now,she said she is weaned now and this is an older pic!

Personally,don't know about the breed but if you like them and she's 1/2 price of a Jersey and she comes from a nice clean Farm and you have the money....I'd say go for it!
Chris


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

I know - I'd personally not keep her in that way, but they have a lot of cows calving and use the milk.

The calf is older now, and they would keep her until she is weaned. I would be buying her at around 12 weeks old.

I would be breeding her via AI to other reg. bulls and selling calves.


----------

